# OEM Nav unit kit



## 11CruzeGuy (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey all,
I have a 2011 Cruze Lt RS, and when I was buyin the car. My wife got a phone call saying the one we had picked out was sold. Not a big deal as it was a lesser model. She surprised me with the RS LT and couldnt be happier. The only thing I wish it had was the factory navigation system. I dont want to go after market at all. Does anyone know where I could possible get my hands on one? Id appreciate any input you all might have.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Gmpartsdirect is your best bet, the dealer, or eBay. I have the OEM unit myself and couldn't be happier with it. Granted I do wish it had a few extra features (such as a rear camera input) and a smoother way to control the menus but otherwise it performs quite well. The GPS is very accurate and the pause and rewind radio feature is pretty awesome too sometimes. 
Good luck.


----------

